# COSC exam help



## sacash (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi everyone!  I have taken and failed the COSC exam 2 times.  I passed the study guide with no problems.  Anyone else have this problem? I don't know how to study any better for this.  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!!


----------



## kagal0816@verizon.net (Jun 20, 2013)

*COSC Exam Prep*

Hi, When you look at your scores, you should be able to determine what you need to brush up on.  Based on that, check out You Tube, and anatomy sites on the internet, to cement that knowledge.  When I was preparing for the COSC, I spent about 2 hrs per day, usually on my commute to and from work, studying, preparing, and testing.  There are some good anatomy notes on the internet.  I also picked up an old copy of Netter's anatomy (Ebay) and studied that back and forth, left and right.  

I prepped by:  
Knowing all the names of the bones with their parts
Knowing all the muscles and their origin and insertion
All the veins and nerves
I sorted through op notes at work and pulled out every piece of equipment that I could find listed and reviewed the equipment and utilization, usually from the manufacturers website.  

You are more than welcome to email me at kagal0816@verizon.net and I would be happy to send some information/material.  The COSC examination is a very very hard examination.  Luckily, I have the whole realm of orthopaedic surgeons (>100), so I have a great overall knowledge of the specialty and sub-specialties, but it still requires tons of work.  
I truly believe that anyone can anything, as long as they want it bad enough.  You can pass this!  

Karen Gallagher, CPC, COSC


----------



## lisalisa66lcd@gmail.com (Mar 26, 2014)

*lisalovetocode*

I've taken the cosc exam twice in a month and failed twice, last score was 67% I am so disappointed. My lowest percentage was e/m, any suggestions on getting a clear understanding of e/m? Feeling a little gun shy don't know if I want to try again. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## amyjph (Mar 27, 2014)

The practice exam is fine, but unfortunately, unless you are practicing "real world" examples, I feel it would be difficult to pass (in my opinion).  I code orthopedics 40 hours a week and did that for almost a year before I took the COSC.  I would recommend really knowing your modifiers (ie: 58, 78) because you will be presented w/ cases such as multi-trauma w/ staged surgeries & return to the OR.  Did you have an E&M audit sheet w/ you as one of your reference materials?  I brought that as well as an anatomical book w/ me.  Be sure to put greatly detailed notes in your coding books.  I also put "lay" descriptions of some of the CPTs (bunionectomies, etc.) to easily know what the exact procedure is.  You also have to have a handle on spine surgery or those will be quite difficult.
Good Luck!


----------



## amyjph (Mar 27, 2014)

Also remember AAPC's guidance on this:

•While there is no requirement, *we strongly recommend that the candidate has at least two years of experience in the specialty. Please be aware that these are difficult, high-level examinations not meant for individuals with little, limited or no coding experience *


----------



## lisalisa66lcd@gmail.com (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks Amy for your advice I appreciate your feedback.  I have several years experience in ortho, judging by scores I need to brush up on e/m and spine, those are the two areas I never really code at our practice but I did study those areas but obviously not well enough.  And yes COSC is harder than I thought.


----------



## karinquiterio (Aug 25, 2014)

my doctors do not treat backs so the spine questions were extremely difficult and even though I had passed all the practice exams and studied it was still hard. Very frustrating too. It seemed the test was focused on backs more than knees/shoulders/wrists/fingers.


----------



## BYOUNG0401 (Nov 23, 2020)

lisalisa66lcd@gmail.com said:


> *lisalovetocode*
> 
> I've taken the cosc exam twice in a month and failed twice, last score was 67% I am so disappointed. My lowest percentage was e/m, any suggestions on getting a clear understanding of e/m? Feeling a little gun shy don't know if I want to try again. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Did you ever pass your exam? This will be my 3rd attempt.


----------

